# VIDANTA AMBASSADOR PROGRAM AND OTHER QUESTIONS (2017)[merged]



## travs2 (Dec 20, 2017)

I have a few questions I would like to ask my fellow TUGGERS concerning some of VIDANTA's so called " incentives".  My sister is in Nuevo Vallarta right now.  She is in her late seventies and tends to believe everything the sales people tell her.  Yesterday she told me that the lady she was dealing with said that VIDANTA has changed their sales tactics and they are much more honest and straight forward with their clients.  She went to the presentation and told me that she " gave back" four of her weeks to VIDANTA ( but told me that she could still use the weeks if she wanted to......which I find kind of a contradiction).  She told me that she has the Ambassador Program now......what exactly is that?  She said that she could give a week to a charity eg NHL, NFL etc ( like she is ever going to do that ) and was told that she would get several thousand dollars in return.  What?  She told me that she was being taken to the restaurant on top of the 5th Grand Luxxe building for dinner and the sales lady was joining her and her friend who is travelling with her.  I told her to be careful because the sales lady isn't going with her just because she likes her or something......she is going to try to sell her something and I am worried that my sister may fall for it.  She already owns the Grand Luxxe Villa two bedroom and that is plenty for her needs.  
So my question are about the Ambassador Program and what is the giving back four weeks all about?????  Thanks everyone....
Merry Christmas


----------



## rboesl (Dec 20, 2017)

The "give back" tactic is a negotiating tactic that's not new. It gives you the impression that you're getting some value for a timeshare you no longer want. Hyatt has used this tactic as well. It short circuits the typical negotiating that goes on during a sales presentation. Vidanta will turn the week over to a transfer agent to dispose of it. And your sister will receive a call from the transfer agent after a couple of weeks offering the resort week back. All she'll have to do is pay the "transfer fee" they would have received to transfer the property to someone else. I know some people have done this so they can use the same property as "leverage" with Vidanta again for another upgrade/sale.

The Ambassador Program is an interesting one. It is legit. They will give your sister 10 certificates that she can give to friends, family, or charities. The certificate is good for a stay at a Vidanta property without the requirement of attending a sales presentation. Although they will try hard to get the guest to attend. When a certificate is used your sister will receive Vidanta Dollars that can be used to reduce maintenance fees or to pay for local excursions on her next trip. If you give them to charity you're trusting that Vidanta is honest in their accounting of the certificates. If you give them to friends you can easily find out if they were used.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Dec 20, 2017)

travs2 said:


> I have a few questions I would like to ask my fellow TUGGERS concerning some of VIDANTA's so called " incentives".  My sister is in Nuevo Vallarta right now.  She is in her late seventies and tends to believe everything the sales people tell her.  Yesterday she told me that the lady she was dealing with said that VIDANTA has changed their sales tactics and they are much more honest and straight forward with their clients.  She went to the presentation and told me that she " gave back" four of her weeks to VIDANTA ( but told me that she could still use the weeks if she wanted to......which I find kind of a contradiction).  She told me that she has the Ambassador Program now......what exactly is that?  She said that she could give a week to a charity eg NHL, NFL etc ( like she is ever going to do that ) and was told that she would get several thousand dollars in return.  What?  She told me that she was being taken to the restaurant on top of the 5th Grand Luxxe building for dinner and the sales lady was joining her and her friend who is travelling with her.  I told her to be careful because the sales lady isn't going with her just because she likes her or something......she is going to try to sell her something and I am worried that my sister may fall for it.  She already owns the Grand Luxxe Villa two bedroom and that is plenty for her needs.
> So my question are about the Ambassador Program and what is the giving back four weeks all about?????  Thanks everyone....
> Merry Christmas



Can you post : a rough idea of what your sister owns

Ambassador is legit - but can end if it no longer works for Vidanta .( unlike certain addendums - that are negotiated for the life of the contract)

If she gives an Ambassador certificate  to xx and they go ( no presentation requirement ) she will get a " kick back " of a couple hundred dollars that comes on ( I believe) a prepaid visa card next year .
Certificates are only usable once per " person " I believe . ie You can give them to 10 people / but next year must be 10 different people .

My concern is that if she has an older contract with lower MF - she just reset it ( without understanding this.)

PS - Vidanta  in NV has a separate sales force for owners . Since owners sometimes "know more " the presentation is  " cleaner in falsehoods " . It is often still high pressure
and IMO it would be imperative that the existing and "NEW" contract be compared .

She has 5 days


----------



## Eric B (Dec 20, 2017)

Here are the actual terms of the Ambassador program.  It's not Vida dollars they provide; instead it's either a debit card loaded with the rewards or credit towards a stay there when you return.  The reward scale is sliding with $300 for each booking and additional based on whether or not a guest actually purchases something from Vedanta.

We were told that the entry level Grand Luxxe only gets one set of ten certificates; after upgrades you are able to get additional ones.  I've seen quite a few ads on eBay for the certificates; with them someone can reserve up to your level of membership for the usage fee plus $50.


----------



## Eric B (Dec 20, 2017)

travs2 said:


> ...She went to the presentation and told me that she " gave back" four of her weeks to VIDANTA ( but told me that she could still use the weeks if she wanted to......which I find kind of a contradiction). ...Merry Christmas





rboesl said:


> The "give back" tactic is a negotiating tactic that's not new. It gives you the impression that you're getting some value for a timeshare you no longer want. Hyatt has used this tactic as well. It short circuits the typical negotiating that goes on during a sales presentation. Vidanta will turn the week over to a transfer agent to dispose of it. And your sister will receive a call from the transfer agent after a couple of weeks offering the resort week back. All she'll have to do is pay the "transfer fee" they would have received to transfer the property to someone else. I know some people have done this so they can use the same property as "leverage" with Vidanta again for another upgrade/sale.



The answer covers one possibility that isn't too clear from the original posting.  I got the impression OP was saying she "gave back" four Vidanta weeks, but it could have been four other TS weeks as rboesi says.  If it is other TS, they're exactly right; I've posted a few comments on my opinions on the validity of TS trade in agreements.  On the other hand, the last time I was there, one of the things they were proposing to me was to sell me a certain number of weeks and have me cede use of some of them back in exchange for a lower price.  I think it was a contract for 6 weeks for the first 10 years, going down to 4 weeks after the renewals, but they wanted me to give them back 2 weeks per year for the first 10 years.  I think it may have been just what it sounds like, a bargaining tactic for the sales staff to gain control over the extra weeks to use depositing in exchanges to get more customers.  On the other hand, it might have been just puffery.  They are doing the sales in two stages now, by the way, with sales staff for the Cirque park getting a shot at you after the Vidanta sales staff.  During the latter, they offered to take a couple thousand off the price of one of the entertainment tiers in exchange for not using my privilege weeks for that year; I think that was pure puffery to make it sound like they were getting something for lowering the price (giving the impression of quid pro quo bargaining).  Just my thoughts of course.


----------



## Eric B (Dec 20, 2017)

T-Dot-Traveller said:


> Can you post : a rough idea of what your sister owns
> 
> Ambassador is legit - but can end if it no longer works for Vidanta .( unlike certain addendums - that are negotiated for the life of the contract)



Actually, they signed an agreement with us with regards to the Ambassador program that laid out the terms in a bit more detail than I posted, so I think it will stay in place at least in some form.  The terms of the certificates might change because they weren't incorporated in the agreement.  It's a separate agreement rather than an addendum to the contract; not sure what the reason is for the difference, but it probably has to do with whether the agreement is between the hotel and you or between the sales force and you.


----------



## travs2 (Dec 20, 2017)

Thanks everyone for your replies.  My sister owns at the Grand Luxxe Villa level.  She " gave back" four of her extra Grand Luxxe Villa weeks to VIDANTA for what I don't know????.....Ambassador Program I guess.  Would a charity or individual really pay the MF for a Grand Luxxe Villa week and use it for a raffle?  Has anyone ever done that?

Anyway, I will learn more when she gets home but hope she didn't sign anything that would mess up what she has.  Thanks again


----------



## Eric B (Dec 20, 2017)

That’s the spiel they gave me.  I didn’t believe it, personally, but it could happen, I guess.  Like I said,  I see them on eBay and some seem to sell.

If she gave up weeks for them, I think it was a mistake.  How many does she own and was it just 4 or 4/year?


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Dec 20, 2017)

travs2 said:


> Thanks everyone for your replies.  My sister owns at the Grand Luxxe Villa level.  She " gave back" four of her extra Grand Luxxe Villa weeks to VIDANTA for what I don't know????.....Ambassador Program I guess.  Would a charity or individual really pay the MF for a Grand Luxxe Villa week and use it for a raffle?  Has anyone ever done that?
> 
> Anyway, I will learn more when she gets home but hope she didn't sign anything that would mess up what she has.  Thanks again



From what I understand - you can use them at all brand levels . And next year she gets/ should get - 10 more .

I believe the cost for the person using works out to a " average MF "** for the brand level  plus  a $ 50 reservation / booking charge .
Ambassador certificates have no ARP - so they are likely best for use between mid April and mid Dec ( ie non- snowbird season )

When I saw them on ebay for $ 1 - I believe a Mayan Palace one bedroom suite was $ 850 ( this is about the same $$ as my MF + 1yr of 5 yr reno MF) + $ 50 reservation / booking fee .
I spoke to Member Services last Feb & will try to find the "kick back" amount - By memory it was about $200 on the usage  I listed .

The main problem is :  IF  there is a contract change .
- Ambassador Certificates are basically a "perk" that can be withdrawn in the future.

 .It is not sensible to change a contract for a (possibly) non permanent perk.

< PS - just noticed Eric's detailed info - if my post differs from his information (because I was going by memory )- use what he posted >


----------



## Zib (Dec 21, 2017)

I have been a member for many years and seen many presentations and heard all kinds of things.  We stopped going to the presentations years ago after we up graded a few times and had what we wanted.  We are now Grand Mayan members but have traded into Sea Garden Nuevo for the past 2 years and LOVE it there because we can "GET OUT" easily by walking across the street to the Marina or catch the bus to town.  Vidanta has now made it impossible to do this from Grand Mayan.  We are "old" now and can't do all the walking that is required at Grand Mayan.  We just came back from Sea Garden 3 days ago.  We did do the "owners update" because our grown granddaughter and grandson were with us and I wanted them to go through a presentation because they will soon be the ones who get
what is left of our membership and I didn't want to get them into getting sucked into to upgrading the low maintenance fee ones we have to same thing that is 3 x the mt fees.   They could see how misleading and confusing they were.  Only thing different was at the end he said "Now I'm giving you your extra GIFT"and present us with The Vida Ambassador program!  How smart of them and how dumb do they think we are?  This is really a gift to THEM!    We will be working for them! We will send all our friends down to them so they can sell to them.  I know our friends don't have to be go to a presentation but if we send some unsuspecting persons down there, how likely will they resist the pressure to go to a presentation?  This is not a gift to us or a "program" but a means to send them prospects to  buy their product.  I have exactly what Eric has posted above.  I will probably might use some of the certificates because is really is a good deal for a wonderful vacation there, but there they go again, trying to convince me that it's a GIFT for ME when the benefit is all for VIDANTA!  And you cannot use them for yourself and only one to a person.  Get it?  It's a sales pitch!
BUT we have gone there every year since we first purchased more than 32 years ago when it was called VIDAFEL.  So thank you VIDAFEL/VIDANTA for all the great vacations we have had over the years.


----------



## Zinjanthropus (Dec 21, 2017)

We just endured a Vidanta sales ordeal three weeks ago and they offered us the same thing.
I don't think she's talking about TS trade in here. I could be wrong but the "Give Back" could be referring to the tactic of letting Vidanta use those 3 weeks for a short term (five years in our case) and getting a reduced price or some other financial gain. I think it was a reduction off of the MF you do pay. It seemed like a decent deal for us because we weren't planning on using four weeks per year for a while anyway. So the deal was we don't use three weeks for four years and they give us a specific $ amount off of our TS payments or MF or something. That was the deal on the contract we rescinded on. The new cheaper one doesn't have that feature.

The ambassador program... I wonder how many charities accept and use those things. I'm hoping that I can give all of them to a charity and they will yield big bucks for us!! BTW, anybody know where I can buy the Brooklyn bridge? Seriously, I will give a few to friends who like to travel with stern warnings of what they will encounter from sales staff. I do think it can actually work, but not in the magnificent way they described.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Dec 21, 2017)

Dear Zib ,
I enjoy reading your posts on TUG and I am so happy to hear you were able to travel to , and visit  PV /NV again this fall . We will be at the NV Sea Garden in Feb 2018 and then a week at the PV Marina Mayan Palace .

Taking your granddaughter and grandson to a Vidanta sales presentation was really smart planning . What you did is like having them get the inoculation to the measles so they never get the "virus " .
One of our son's has been to 2 Mayan / Vidanta "presentations" and found how they use language quite interesting .

Your analysis of the Ambassador Certificates is absolutely correct .


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Dec 21, 2017)

Zinjanthropus said:


> We just endured a Vidanta sales ordeal three weeks ago and they offered us the same thing.
> 
> 
> The ambassador program...  Seriously, I will give a few to friends who like to travel with stern warnings of what they will encounter from sales staff. I do think it can actually work, but not in the magnificent way they described.



It is good value for friends (who know how to politely say "No thank you" to the presentation booking)
I think it is a numbers game for the sales side - if 9 say no - one says yes / if 18 say no - 2 say yes.

For the "hotel " side it fills rooms . 
Traditionally Vidanta has closed the NV Sea Garden after snowbird season , reopened in the summer and closed again from before Labor Day to early Nov .
In 2017 it was only closed for the month of Sept . 
The NV Sea Garden's hotel manager was very happy that her staff was getting more months of work . 

Vidanta has also reopened the Acapulco Sea Garden / as I see TPU deals on RCI . I am happy for the hotel workers there as well 

Please remember to suggest to any friends who use a Ambassador Certificate - to tip restaurant & room cleaning staff as it is a important & significant 
part of their income .


----------



## travs2 (Dec 21, 2017)

ZIB.......what a wonderful learning experience for your grandchildren in taking them to a sales presentation.  They can really see now how it all works and will be amply prepared for future sales dealings.  Good for you.  So glad you have enjoyed your vacations throughout the years.  We have been owners since 1988 ......  since the old Vidafel days as well and have seem many many changes.  

Thank you everyone for sharing your experiences here on TUG!


----------



## pittle (Dec 21, 2017)

I''ve been trying to follow this and it is somewhat confusing.  When thinking about her "giving back" Vidanta weeks, I remember when we owned 6 MP & GM weeks, each had a Vacation Fair week.  We told them that we really did not need 12 weeks because we also owned at other resorts that we did not want to let go of.  So, when we upgraded to 2-GL weeks, they still gave us enough extra weeks that if we wanted to, we could book 12 weeks with our 2 GL weeks and the extra Residence weeks.  Maybe those are what she gave back or they now call them the Bonus weeks she can use. They change the terminology all the time!

Several years ago, the Ambassador weeks were certificates you could give to people for a free or highly discounted week.  If they went and attended the sales presentation, you got cash or credit on your MF, if they bought, your MF for the next year would be considered paid.  We never accepted these because we were not going to ask our friends to suffer through the sales deal.  We told them that and they said it was our loss.  We did not think so. 

When we made our first purchase in 1999, it was still Vidafel.


----------



## Utsie (Jan 10, 2019)

travs2 said:


> I have a few questions I would like to ask my fellow TUGGERS concerning some of VIDANTA's so called " incentives".  My sister is in Nuevo Vallarta right now.  She is in her late seventies and tends to believe everything the sales people tell her.  Yesterday she told me that the lady she was dealing with said that VIDANTA has changed their sales tactics and they are much more honest and straight forward with their clients.  She went to the presentation and told me that she " gave back" four of her weeks to VIDANTA ( but told me that she could still use the weeks if she wanted to......which I find kind of a contradiction).  She told me that she has the Ambassador Program now......what exactly is that?  She said that she could give a week to a charity eg NHL, NFL etc ( like she is ever going to do that ) and was told that she would get several thousand dollars in return.  What?  She told me that she was being taken to the restaurant on top of the 5th Grand Luxxe building for dinner and the sales lady was joining her and her friend who is travelling with her.  I told her to be careful because the sales lady isn't going with her just because she likes her or something......she is going to try to sell her something and I am worried that my sister may fall for it.  She already owns the Grand Luxxe Villa two bedroom and that is plenty for her needs.
> So my question are about the Ambassador Program and what is the giving back four weeks all about?????  Thanks everyone....
> Merry Christmas


----------



## Utsie (Jan 10, 2019)

We have 10 Ambassador certificates. We have never used them. We got them in 2017. We were told we could give them to charity auctions with a minimum bid of $3000. If someone bid on them and used it , we would get $300. They did not tell us if the donor had to also pay for the vacation. Also, we were told, if the person used the cert and bought, we would revive some amount of money from the sale. We didn’t give them to friends because we thought they would be charged.


----------



## MoPops (Jan 10, 2019)

We’ve never given any of our certificates to anyone.  I realize this in an old thread, but the info still seems relevant.  Seeing that certificates are being sold on eBay for $1, tells me that’s about what they are worth.  
We upgraded two years ago. I paid it off. We went last year, and are going back this year. I really need to get my contract out and see what I actually bought.  We were at NV when we upgraded (Luxxe Loft to Luxxe 1 BR) They included all kinds of Circ de Sole stuff.  I have no idea if there’s any real value to that.  I think we have two weeks, plus two additional weeks to trade?  Does that make sense?  I’ll be retired next year, so we are shooting for two weeks in Feb in NV.  Going to RM this year.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Jan 10, 2019)

MoPops said:


> .   I think we have two weeks, plus two additional weeks to trade?  Does that make sense?  I’ll be retired next year, so we are shooting for two weeks in Feb in NV.  Going to RM this year.



The 2 weeks to trade - are likely Vida- SFX weeks .These (bonus) weeks are for use outside Vidanta & you likely contact SFX & pay  SFX and upon finding a vacation through them .

Read the contract & all the details . If needed : post questions in this forum .

If you want to be at Vidanta GL NV in Feb 2020- you should call and reserve on Feb 1 2019 (21 days from now) - I assume you have 12 month ARP - based on owning  GL.(read the contract) .
You can reserve any week in Feb . My Mayan Palace contract has 6 month ARP - / so Aug. 1 2019- I can book any Feb 2020 week .

Cirque - Celebrate Park - may have value ; once they actually open the Park .
Who knows . You paid something for it - so identify what the contract lists &
find out when the Park opens . (Likely in 2020 / not 2018 - as originally suggested).


----------



## chemteach (Jan 10, 2019)

Vidanta tried to sell me a timeshare last week with the, "We will give you $3000 a year if you just donate 10 Ambassador certificates to a charity" line. I don't mind hearing their lies.  I tell them upfront that I am happy with my timeshares and have no interest in selling them.  It's worth a few hours of my time to get $500 of activities, a nice breakfast for the family, and a tour of the place.  The Ambassador program seems to be Vidanta's second line of attack when you say, "No," to the first salesperson.


----------



## MoPops (Jan 12, 2019)

T-Dot-Traveller said:


> The 2 weeks to trade - are likely Vida- SFX weeks .These (bonus) weeks are for use outside Vidanta & you likely contact SFX & pay  SFX and upon finding a vacation through them .
> 
> Read the contract & all the details . If needed : post questions in this forum .
> 
> ...



Thank you!  Good info here.  I went to the update to try and get a few questions answered.  Ended up “upgrading” to the one BR unit.   By the time we finally got out of there I was completely worn out.  I don’t think I ever got my questions answered either.. 
thanks again, 
Jeff


----------



## David_In_PV (Apr 12, 2019)

Has anyone heard about changes to the Ambassador program?

We signed up in September of 2018 and got our 10 certificates, and I am back here in April 2019 and was looking to get 10 more certificates. I was told the program has been modified (within their rights as Dot-T-Traveller mentions above). Old owners no longer get certificates and there is something new for folks who are signing new contracts.

Does anyone have any more information on this?

Thanks


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Apr 12, 2019)

David_In_PV said:


> Has anyone heard about changes to the Ambassador program?
> 
> We signed up in September of 2018 and got our 10 certificates, and I am back here in April 2019 and was looking to...... Old owners no longer get certificates and there is something new for folks who are signing new contracts.
> 
> Does anyone have any more information on this?        //  Thanks



No - but please let us know .

What source  is your new  information ?

*****
Welcome to TUG / first post .


----------



## David_In_PV (Apr 12, 2019)

I am here now and was trying to get my next 10 certificates when the VLO told me this.

She implied it wasn't working for them the way they had it, thus "modifying" it for new contracts, but not giving any new certificates for existing contracts.

Given I had to get back to planned activities with my son, I did not press further.


----------



## tschwa2 (Apr 12, 2019)

I wonder if they are adding resort fees to the cost to redeem the certificates.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Apr 12, 2019)

David_In_PV said:


> ... was trying to get my next 10 certificates when the VLO told me this........She implied it wasn't working for them the way they had it, thus "modifying" it for new contracts, but not giving any new certificates for existing contracts.
> .



For Vidanta the whole Ambassador Cert concept is / was -another way   to get new prospects for the Vida Sales  Machine  .



tschwa2 said:


> I wonder if they are adding resort fees to the cost to redeem the certificates.



Anything is possible / here is an opinion/  guess .

IMO - the Ambassodor Program was “invented “ by Vidanta for 2 reasons .
1) get new prospects for the Vida Sales Machine.

2) increase the revenue* (especially to their “hotel side” ) in this  cost of finding prospects .

* (ie) prospects going to Vidanta through the big exchange companies  (RCI & II ) probably generate very liimited  $$ to Vidanta from the actual exchange .The weeks deposited are primarily developer weeks .  The exchange fee goes to RCI or II and the TPU or similar “virtual currency “ is likely split in a manner that limits $$ generates back to Vidanta per reservation .
< the lower resort fee of $75 on SFX exchanges is likely (IMO)because of a different contractual split of revenue between Vidanta & SFX .

The resort fee structure is likely a way of balancing the cost of running the resort vs. the cost of finding prospects for sales .( for example when someone goes to a “presentation” ; (IMO) - the 10% off  resort restaurants etc comes from the “hotel side” / the free cabs etc comes from Vida Sales promotional budget)

The Ambassador Certs. reservations are booked directly with Vidanta reservations - so 100% of the revenue goes to them - and then a portion ($ 300/ approx) was rebated to the owner via a pre-loaded credit card . IMO -this is likely to be closer to the SFX style split of revenue .

history:
15/year’s ago :  Grupo Mayan / Vidanta upped transfer fees (to non-family)  to get their product off eBay . I see Ambassador Certs.as a part of ebay “rentals” regularly . If I were guessing - that could be a reason the program is being revised .

*******

interesting history:
Vidanta does still use  local OPC’s to get folks - “at the airport or on the street”.to  go to presentations . They seem to do a lot less of it than 10 or 15 years ago . It is a “legacy business “ that operates on cash .I am sure there are still local families that “pay the rent” from this income .  Vidanta  seems aware of the role  , they as a company play in the local economy(s); and  have continued to have local  OPC’s get funded to find them prospects .


----------



## pittle (Apr 12, 2019)

T-Dot is right - I have seen what I think is Ambassador Certificates on eBay.  The prices are too cheap for real rentals and some are by organizations that must have been given them.

Sales tries to entice new buyers/up-graders to do this by saying that if one of their certificates is used by someone who purchases, their MF for the year will be paid. We told Vidanta that if we did upgrade, we did not want to give them to friends or family and subject them to the sales presentation! We were not going to give them to organizations that we are affiliated with either.

I am glad to know that this is being discontinued.  If any of my friends want to reimburse me for MF, I will be happy to make them a reservation.  I will also tell them NOT to take the presentation for any reason.


----------



## Eric B (Apr 12, 2019)

I’m right there with Tom and Phyllis on the Ambassador certificates.  We had been getting them and dumping them on charity websites that were recommended by the sales staff, though I never really believed the pitch about them being sold at auction.  My guess is that they generally don’t wind up being used because they have shorter reservation windows and probably won’t work in high season.  I’m more likely to get an exchange week and a guest certificate for friends than do the usage fee for them with my own week there; as long as Vidanta continues dumping good inventory on the exchanges it’s less expensive even with the resort fees.


----------



## MoPops (Apr 13, 2019)

We were talking with another couple at the pool in RM in Feb. They had just endured a sales presentation and had upgraded to a 2BR GL.  The story they had been told about the Ambassador Certificates made me sad and mad at the same time.  They were at their fourth closer, supposedly a sales manager.  He gave them a “really rare” opportunity to get in on a “super secret” sell back opportunity for their Ambassador Certificates.  This sales manager was making a killing on selling unused certificates.  He was going to take all the Certificates the couple had, and future ones, and sell them. He said the old ones were still good, somehow.  He was going to dump the couple’s share of the proceeds into a prepaid credit card. It was going to for sure pay them back for the money they just spent to upgrade, and would easily pay for additional upgrades for years to come.  We talked for quite a while about it. They were reluctant to share the story because they’d been sworn to secrecy by the sales manager.  They were willing to share the manager’s name, but we couldn’t reveal where we heard it.  I didn’t pursue it, nor did I tell them my real thoughts on this “incredible opportunity”.  
Just solidified my vow to not go to any more sales presentations.


----------



## Meryl Wiernik (Jun 5, 2019)

Utsie said:


> We have 10 Ambassador certificates. We have never used them. We got them in 2017. We were told we could give them to charity auctions with a minimum bid of $3000. If someone bid on them and used it , we would get $300. They did not tell us if the donor had to also pay for the vacation. Also, we were told, if the person used the cert and bought, we would revive some amount of money from the sale. We didn’t give them to friends because we thought they would be charged.


did you ever find out if the receiver of the certificate had to pay for the unit, and if so, is it the typical MF or something discounted?


----------



## Eric B (Jun 5, 2019)

The way the Ambassador certificates work is that the user (or someone) has to pay the usage fee plus a transaction fee.  When I was picking them up, the transaction fee was $50, but I've heard that it's now $299.  I'm not really sure if that's true, but the usage fee (Vidanta equivalent to MF) is not discounted.  I haven't used them for people I know because it's much less expensive to go there using an exchange.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Jun 5, 2019)

Meryl Wiernik said:


> .....certificate ......... is it the typical MF or something discounted?



I compared it a few years ago to my MF (2006 Mayan Palace 1 bedroom- extra MF / reno every 5th yr)
The usage cost for a certificate was equivelant to my amortized yearly cost . The $50 booking fee was
an extra cost / but minimal .
I believe the Ambassador Cerificates have (at most) a 5 month booking window . My contract has. 6 months .


----------



## StructureGuy (Jun 7, 2019)

I also received 10 Ambassador certificates in April 2018 with my original purchase of a Junior Suite Deluxxe Club Level unit (1 bedroom, 1 bath, no kitchenette). The Ambassador agreement states:
=>  I am not allowed to sell the certificates
=>  I am not allowed to use the certificates myself
=>  If someone actually uses a certificate I get a VISA debit card for $300 on my next visit to a Vidanta resort
=>  The certificate user gets a 5 month reservation window
=>  The certificate user can stay in a unit equivalent to the one I payed for in the same red season I have
=>  The certificate user must pay the usage fee plus $50 (between $900 to $1,050 + $50)
=>  Neither the user nor any member of his/her immediate family may ever 
use more than one certificate for a one week stay.
=>  If any of my certificate users buy into Vidanta I get a monetary reward in proportion to the purchase price (I was given a chart)
The salesman stated that the certificate user did not have to commit to attending a sales presentation which I believe is true.

In other words, I become a part of the Vidanta sales force by attracting new potential buyers to the resort.


----------



## pittle (Jun 7, 2019)

StructureGuy said:


> In other words, I become a part of the Vidanta sales force by attracting new potential buyers to the resort.



Yep - that is why we said we did not want them!  If my friends want to go, I will happily make them a reservation and they can reimburse me for my MF.  I tell them NOT to go to the presentation for any amount - it will waste an entire day and will not be pleasant.

The resorts are lovely but the sales force is not!


----------



## VirginiaKat (Aug 1, 2019)

I just joined this group (and the world of Vidanta), and I am staring at my 10 certificates now.  As I said to the sales person, basically this certificate just gives the bearer the right to be at a Vidanta resort.  They still have to pay the usage fee and $299.  Not a great deal, BUT I am thinking of using them at a silent auction fundraiser if a donor would fork over the $1000--then the person could get a week at a resort for $300.  I would definitely add the caveat to say a polite but firm no to the sales presentation.


----------



## StructureGuy (Aug 2, 2019)

VirginiaKat said:


> BUT I am thinking of using them at a silent auction fundraiser if a donor would fork over the $1000--then the person could get a week at a resort for $300.



I'm confused.  Who is paying $1000 so that the silent auction winner only pays Vidanta $299?  I would never pay much at a silent auction to vacation at a place I know next to nothing about.


----------



## pittle (Aug 2, 2019)

VirginiaKat said:


> I just joined this group (and the world of Vidanta), and I am staring at my 10 certificates now.  As I said to the sales person, basically this certificate just gives the bearer the right to be at a Vidanta resort.  They still have to pay the usage fee and $299.  Not a great deal, BUT I am thinking of using them at a silent auction fundraiser if a donor would fork over the $1000--then the person could get a week at a resort for $300.  I would definitely add the caveat to say a polite but firm no to the sales presentation.



Not a good deal - don't do that to your favorite charity. I agree with StructureGuy.


----------



## jssquared (Aug 2, 2019)

We donate weeks of use to charities.  We have a four bedroom residence and people have donated $4,000 - $5,000 for the right to use the week.  We have in the past used Ambassador certificates, but now will just generally use a contract week.  We obviously have to spend our maintenance fee, the "winner" of the auction is making the bid to help the charity.  This is not done as a way for us to make money using the ambassador certificates, but rather to help the organization.  Ironically, it is how we got involved with Vidanta in the first place.  We "won" a week in the Grand Mayan in Riviera Maya way back when.


----------



## Pzazueta (Oct 6, 2019)

travs2 said:


> I have a few questions I would like to ask my fellow TUGGERS concerning some of VIDANTA's so called " incentives".  My sister is in Nuevo Vallarta right now.  She is in her late seventies and tends to believe everything the sales people tell her.  Yesterday she told me that the lady she was dealing with said that VIDANTA has changed their sales tactics and they are much more honest and straight forward with their clients.  She went to the presentation and told me that she " gave back" four of her weeks to VIDANTA ( but told me that she could still use the weeks if she wanted to......which I find kind of a contradiction).  She told me that she has the Ambassador Program now......what exactly is that?  She said that she could give a week to a charity eg NHL, NFL etc ( like she is ever going to do that ) and was told that she would get several thousand dollars in return.  What?  She told me that she was being taken to the restaurant on top of the 5th Grand Luxxe building for dinner and the sales lady was joining her and her friend who is travelling with her.  I told her to be careful because the sales lady isn't going with her just because she likes her or something......she is going to try to sell her something and I am worried that my sister may fall for it.  She already owns the Grand Luxxe Villa two bedroom and that is plenty for her needs.
> So my question are about the Ambassador Program and what is the giving back four weeks all about?????  Thanks everyone....
> Merry Christmas



Yes they do have incentives and do take some of your weeks if you signed them off to them so they can use them to bring ambassador certificate holders. We have to understand this ambassador programa its not for members to make money. Its for them to make more sales and they do give you the money because they dont have a hotel division so the only way they can make more sales is if members donate or give away those certs. Simple math. If Its good for members, OF COURSE its 100 times better for them!


----------



## ETC (Feb 25, 2021)

Hello fellow timeshare owners!

I was in Mexico last week on a trip I had purchased at a charity auction, I got there a day late due to the snowstorms here in the US so when they offered to give me an extra night at the resort to make it up in exchange to attend their sales meeting I gladly accepted, I was never going to buy anyways, right?!

Long story short, they kept me for about 8 hours with their gimmicks of lower the price or throwing in more perks every time I said no, I was heading to the door when they offered me two years of Ambassador certificates which would in two years pay for much of the cost of the timeshare, that paired with no maintenance fees convinced me to sign.

Now I'm back home (after the 5 day rescind period I did not know about) and looking farther into the ambassador certificates they are not what I assumed they were, I thought they were for a free stay at their resorts only having to pay a booking fee ($299) but what I didn't read (and they were not explicit about it) is that on top of that fee the person using the certificate has to pay for the usage fees which makes the certificates much less attractive and difficult to move. 

They told me the ambassador rewards would be paid in the form of a prepaid visa card but that that I have read the terms I signed it says that the form of the ambassador rewards will be established at the sole discretion of Vidanta. This makes me nervous because this means they have the choice of paying the rewards however they choose to like some funny vidanta money in my travel account or in free stays or a "discounted" membership upgrade.

Has anyone here participated in the Ambassador program? Have you been paid in real money?

Thanks!


----------



## CaliSunshine (Feb 25, 2021)

The Ambassador program is "real" but it's really about finding friends and family who you can convince to be sales prospects for Vidanta (much like the charity auction you won, which was probably an Ambassador certificate itself).


----------



## geist1223 (Feb 25, 2021)

In Mexico you have 5 Business Days to rescind. Saturday is a Business Day. Sunday is not.


----------



## ETC (Feb 25, 2021)

CaliSunshine said:


> Can you rescind still? The Ambassador program is "real" but it's really about finding friends and family who you can convince to be sales prospects for Vidanta (much like the charity auction you won, which was probably an Ambassador certificate itself).


That's good to hear the program is real! But I would also like to know if they pay in real money and not in some resort cash funny money. It's been more than 5 days so I can't rescind and get my deposit back but I'm better informing myself about the payback from the Ambassador program, if I don't get cash from that then owning this TS is not viable for me and I will just cut my loses and let them keep my deposit (about $3,000)


----------



## ETC (Feb 25, 2021)

geist1223 said:


> In Mexico you have 5 Business Days to rescind. Saturday is a Business Day. Sunday is not.


I wish I would have read that in the contract but I was distracted enjoying my vacation and the time had lapsed by the time I got home. That was a big mistake by my part but I guess that's how they get you, they run a well oiled machine down there


----------



## ETC (Feb 25, 2021)

CaliSunshine said:


> The Ambassador program is "real" but it's really about finding friends and family who you can convince to be sales prospects for Vidanta (much like the charity auction you won, which was probably an Ambassador certificate itself).


What bothered me was that I was under the impression these certificates were for free stays but in reality with the usage fee and booking fee they cost about $1,100 to $1,200. I won mine at an auction for $2000 thinking I donated all that money but in reality only about $900 went to the cause


----------



## CaliSunshine (Feb 25, 2021)

There's some more info on this thread: https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/vidanta-ambassador-program-and-other-questions-2017.266782/

I think (could be wrong; I've been looking to potentially book one myself) they're one use per lifetime which makes it somewhat impractical to give away a large number of them.


----------



## CaliSunshine (Feb 25, 2021)

ETC said:


> What bothered me was that I was under the impression these certificates were for free stays but in reality with the usage fee and booking fee they cost about $1,100 to $1,200. I won mine at an auction for $2000 thinking I donated all that money but in reality only about $900 went to the cause


Yup, the setup is a bit dishonest. Cheaper for Vidanta than offering people discounted stays like the other guys though!


----------



## ETC (Feb 25, 2021)

VirginiaKat said:


> I just joined this group (and the world of Vidanta), and I am staring at my 10 certificates now.  As I said to the sales person, basically this certificate just gives the bearer the right to be at a Vidanta resort.  They still have to pay the usage fee and $299.  Not a great deal, BUT I am thinking of using them at a silent auction fundraiser if a donor would fork over the $1000--then the person could get a week at a resort for $300.  I would definitely add the caveat to say a polite but firm no to the sales presentation.


I just joined TUG after buying into Vidanta and the Ambassador certificates is what convinced me, how has your experience giving them out been? Have they been hard to be given to people who use them? Has Vidanta paid you with real money (in a prepaid card) and not in resort credit?

Thanks!


----------



## ETC (Feb 25, 2021)

CaliSunshine said:


> There's some more info on this thread: https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/vidanta-ambassador-program-and-other-questions-2017.266782/
> 
> I think (could be wrong; I've been looking to potentially book one myself) they're one use per lifetime which makes it somewhat impractical to give away a large number of them.


Thanks for the link, I'll check it out!


----------



## pittle (Feb 26, 2021)

You could try calling Customer Service.  They are the ones that can help you out.  They are NOT the Sales group that will do anything to convince you to keep the contract.  Mexico says 5 days not counting Sunday, but sometimes Customer Service will let you out of the contract after the 5 days.  It is worth trying.

Their number should be in your packet of information.


----------



## kyeraco (Nov 14, 2021)

Went to update presentation at Nuevo Vallarta.  They were trying to add the ambassador program.  Claimed that only avail to residents from certain states, including California.  Rather than giving to friends, they said taht these are given to non profit charities through some designated site and the charities auction them off and then we would get $5500 if the 10 folks come ( or if any of them come).  They said this is different from the older Ambassador program where you give these to your friends.  Anyone try this through the charities online, if so, what were the results and di you actually get paid?  They said it gets paid in the form of a prepaid Visa card and you can withdraw the money.   thanks!


----------

